# ich bin 13 und soll wegen lebensprognose 59€ bezahlen =(



## xdugs (7 Februar 2007)

Hi
ich bin 13 jahre alt und habe bei Lebensprognose.com einen Test ausgefüllt,wie alt ich werde.Ein paar Tage später habe ich eine Mail erhalten inder steht 
dass ich 59€ für den Test bezahlen!Als ich den Test ausgefüllt habe,habe ich nicht meine richtigen Daten eingegeben.Aber sie haben meine Ip adresse gespeichert können sie damit etwas machen?


----------



## technofreak (7 Februar 2007)

*AW: ich bin 13 und soll wegen lebensprognose 59€ bezahlen =(*

siehe  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=184562#post184562

Thread geschlossen


----------

